# Husband against counseling for kids during separation. What do I do?!



## thankfulone (Apr 9, 2012)

My relationship with my kids has gone to pot. There is nothing that I can do right. They have seen their father talk all kinds of ways about me and have imitated the behavior. I know that I need help to repair my relationship with them. However, I have not court order to force it.
What is your opinion on kids getting counseling?

And how do I get them into it when the other spouse benefits from my parental alienation from my kids?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

1.) How old are your kids?

2.) How long have you and hubby been separated?

3.) Do you have a 'legal' separation (piece of paper through the courts) or just a regular separation?

4.) Do you have an attorney? If not, contact Legal Aid (listed in your YellowPages). They offer free/low-cost legal advice. Explain your situation and ask them if you have any legal rights to demand counseling for the kids.

Good Luck!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

You are a parent. Take them to counseling if you want to. Do what is best for you and your children. Period.


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

You don't need your husband's permission to take your kids to counseling.  If there is no custody agreement in place then you have equal access to your kids. If you husband denies you access to your kids then you file for joint or sole custody so you can have your parenting time. If you two can't agree, and it doesn't sound like you can, then the court is going to have to get involved to keep things fair. Please see an attorney.


----------

